# Goldmakrelen



## PikeHunter_Fabi (26. März 2009)

Hey

ich fahre in den pfingstferien und sommerferien nach kroatien ans meer....
ein freund von mir hat mir von goldmakrelen über einem meter erzählt!!!!da wollte ich fragen ob mir da wer weiterhelfen kann mit köder zeiten usw.......
kann man dort auch andere raubfische beangeln?
wenn ja bitte sagen welche und köder:vik:


----------



## Volker2809 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

Grundsätzlich findet man Goldmakrelen (auch Dorado, Dolphins, Mahi Mahi genannt) in der Nähe von sogenannten Weedlines, also Treibgut, dass auf der Wasseroberfläche schwimmt. Dort befinden sich viele Kleinfische, die von den Goldmakrelen gejagt werden. In der Regel jagen diese in Schwärmen und wenn man eine Schule von Fischen gefunden hat und einen am Haken hat, dann sollte man den Fisch nicht sofort landen, sondern in der Nähe des Bootes im Wasser belassen. Dies lockt den Schwarm zum Boot und man kann häufig mehrere zum Anbiss überlisten. Wir angelten mit Stücken vom Tintenfisch oder kleinen Fischstücken. Wenn man einen Schwarm am Boot hat, dann kannst Du eigentlich alles an den Haken machen... sie schnappen im Reflex und im Fressrausch nach allem. 
Aber: Das alles war vor Florida und nicht in Kroatien. Ich denke, dass es im Mittelmeer nicht so einfach sein wird diese Fische zu finden, wenn sie denn überhaupt dort vorhanden sind.


----------



## zulu (27. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

Hallo Fabi !

Wo gehts denn hin in hr ?

Du brauchst um diese fische zu finden auf jeden fall ein boot, denn der lampuga, so heisst dein wunschfisch in hr , ist ein hochseefisch.
Die sache mit dem treibgut trifft auch für hr zu.
In der adria werden die männchen sehr groß.
Allgemein sind diese fische aber nicht häufig anzutreffen.
Die meisten werden als beifang bei der thunfischerei gehakt.

Die besten plätze findest du auf den inseln deren westseite
offen zur adria sind.

Ich war im sommer viel mit einem 6 ps gummischlauch unterwegs, und habe lampuga westlich cres , mali losinj,
blitvenica, zirje , korkula und vor bol zwischen hvar und
brac´ gefangen oder gesehen.

Du brauchst zum selbstfang auf jeden fall eine lizenz,
die hat im letzten jahr 100 euro im monat gekostet.

freundlichst  #h

                         Z.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

was is selbtsfang??


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (29. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

ich weis nich wie des dorf heist is so ein fischerdorf
da hat mein freund von den kaimauern aus gefischt und gut gefangen mit pose und hornhechtfetzen so virca 50m weit draussen


----------



## zulu (30. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

Das gegenteil von charterboot mieten und fangen lassen mit fremden gerät ist selber fangen. Mit eigenem boot und als selbstfahrer so wie zb in norge fische selber suchen ,finden und fangen.
An der kaimauer wie gesagt wirst du keine lampugas fangen, aber kurzweil mit einigen kleinfischen haben.

Wo es in den urlaub genau hingeht würde mich an deiner stelle aber schon interessieren. Da frag mal nach und mach dich schlau, sonst machst einen blindflug.
Es gibt nämlich echt tote ecken dort.
Also welche insel welcher hafen?
Dann wird dir geholfen.

|wavey:

Z.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (30. März 2009)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

jo ich schau am abend mal nach und sags dir


----------



## ulfisch (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Goldmakrelen*

Kann Dir mal meine Griechnland/Goldmakrelen Erfahrungen mitteilen.
Wir haben sie auf(sehr lamgsam) geschleppte Meeräsche gefangen
in ihren Mägen waren aber auch immer Hornhechte.

Wir fingen immer Mittags bei glatter See und Sonne satt.
Den 1. fingen wir im Hafen
Wir sahen 2 aber der andere ist uns entwischt.

Ich habe Bilder aus GR gesehen mit Goldmakrelen 1m+X
sollte also größere Exemplare geben


----------

